# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Figürler nasıl çözülür

## gokhan

figürler.jpg

Yıllardan beri gelen tecrübeler gömülerin çoğunun kayaların içi oyularak kaya içine sakladıklarını göstermektedir.

İnsanlar yaşadıkları topraklar üzerinde sürekli bir takım izler bırakırlar ve bırakmaya da devam etmektedirler.

İşaret çözmede önce ihtiyaç duyulan şey; görülen rastlanılan figürün define olup olmadığıdır, kayalar üzerine yapılan bir takım şekiller iş olsun diye yapılmamıştır bunların birer amacı vardır, bunlar içinde dini sembolize eden, kabileyi sembolize eden, yerel beyi sembolize eden kralları sembolize eden ırkları sembolize eden bir takım kaya damgaları kullanılmıştır, gömü işaretlerini bunlarda ayırt edebilmek için eski insanların davranışlarını dinlerini gelenek ve göreneklerini çok iyi bilmek gerekir. Her işaret define değildir.

Gömü işareti bir alfabe bir matematik kuralı dahilinde inşa edilmişlerdir. Bu nedenle gömü işaretleri zincirleme birden fazla olmalıdır.

işaretlerden uygulanan genel mantık; gömünün işarete olan uzaklığı, derinliği bazen miktarı bazen de saklama biçimi şeklinde alfabetik ve matematiksel bir mantık hakimdir.

İşaretleri çözerken aşağıdaki sorulara cevap aramalıyız.

Gömü var mı?
Nerede?
Ne kadar uzaklıkta?
Hangi yönde ?
Ne kadar derinlikte
Gömünün saklandığı mekanın şekli nasıldır?
Bu açıklamalarda sonra sorularınıza aşağıdaki gibi davranarak cevap bulmamız lazım.

Her işaretin bir dili vardır bu dil işaretin oluşturan şekillerin özellikleridir. Örneğin bir kaya üzerine çöreklenmiş oyma bir yılan olsun, önce yılanın özelliklerini sıralayarak çözmeye çalışalım, Yılanın özelliklerinde bir tehlike anında karanlık kuytu bir yere kaçar bu yer ya bir deliktir yada bir kaya altıdır, yılanın duruşu hareketsiz çöreklenmiş sabit başka hiç bir emare yok o zaman yılanın bulunduğu kayanın altına bakmamız lazım, yılanın diğer bir özelliği savunma silahı zehirdir. o zaman gömüde tuzak olabilir düşüncesi ile yaklaşmalıyız,
İşareti kullanan toplum hakkında sosyoekonomik yönde inanç yönünde bilgi toplamak
İşaretli kayanın etrafında çevresinde yüzey araştırması yapmak, insan tarafında müdahale edilen bu katmanları keşfetmek okumak bir çok kez insana nokta buluşu sağlar. Çevresinde dikili birbirine yaslatılmış kayalar, tümsek, çukur gibi izleri aramamız lazım
Bu bilgilerden sonra yinede işareti çözemedik diyorsanız bu konulardan tecrübe edinmiş insanlardan yardım isteyiniz. İşaretleri koruyunuz kırmayınız kırana müdahale ediniz.
Define kazıları ameliyata benzer, işin ehli bir cerrah ameliyattan önce gereken tüm tahlilleri yapar.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/figurler-nasil-cozulur/

----------

